# Low Carb Diet Rich in Animal Fat and Protein Increases Risk of Death



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thought this might be of interest to anyone on this type of low carb diet.

Low Carb Diet Rich in Animal Fat and Protein Increases Risk of Death

PRNewswire-USNewswire

09-08-10

BOSTON, Sept. 8 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- Those who adhered to a diet low in carbohydrates but rich in animal-based fats and proteins increased their risk of death - especially by cancer, according to a study published in the Annals of Internal Medicine, led by Simmons College nutrition professor Teresa Fung, Sc. D.

This study is the first of its kind to demonstrate the link between different types of low carbohydrate diets and mortality. It also sought to determine the long-term impact of low carbohydrate diets, which have been promoted as an effective option for weight loss and improving health.

Conversely, the study found that a diet low in carbohydrates but rich in plant-based fats and proteins was associated with a lower risk of mortality.

Fung, who teaches at the Simmons College School of Health Sciences, led the study with colleagues at the Harvard School of Public Health and Channing Laboratory, Brigham and Women's Hospital.

"This research indicates that all low carb diets are not the same, and the differences have an indelible impact," Fung said. "One that is based on plant foods is a better choice than one that is based on animal foods."

The study is based on two cohorts of participants: more than 85,000 women enrolled in the Nurse's Health Study (ages 34 to 59) who provided dietary information for 26 years; and more than 44,500 men enrolled the Health Professional's Follow Up Study (ages 40 to 75) who provided dietary information for 20 years. All participants included in the study were free of heart disease, cancer or diabetes. The Nurses' Health Study is based at Channing Laboratory, Brigham and Women's Hospital and the Health Professionals' Follow-up Study is based at Harvard School of Public Health.

In determining health risk, the study created low carbohydrate scores for the women and men, based on a multi-year evaluation of their diet intake with a focus on the proportion of carbohydrates, and fat and protein - whether derived largely from animal or vegetable-based sources.

During follow ups with the men and women, the study found that those who had a diet made up of more animal-based sources and a low-carbohydrate intake , scored higher for association with "all-cause" mortality and cancer mortality., Those who had a diet made up of more plant-based sources and a low-carbohydrate intake, scored lower for association with "all-cause" mortality, and cancer and cardiovascular mortality.

Participants with a higher animal low carbohydrate score were heavier and were more likely to be smokers, whereas those with a higher vegetable low carbohydrate score consumed more alcohol and whole grains. Variations in lifestyle and other dietary issues, such as smoking status, family history of colorectal cancer, aspirin use, and history of hypertension were controlled in the analyses.

The National Institutes of Health funded the study, "Low-Carbohydrate Diets and All-Cause and Cause-Specific Mortality: Two Cohort Studies."

Simmons College is a nationally recognized private university located in the heart of Boston. The Simmons School of Health Sciences is a nationally recognized school that includes three graduate programs: nutrition and health promotion, nursing (advanced primary care), and physical therapy.

Simmons College

CONTACT: Kalimah Knight of Simmons College, +1-617-521-2369* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting +1-617-521-2369 end_of_the_skype_highlighting*,[email protected]

Copyright PRNewswire-USNewswire 2010


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

That sort of study requires a lot of funding, to conduct. I wonder what vested interest the founders of this study had in the result?

I'd like to read more on this, seems pretty vague in the science, almost like a this is what we found and that's that sort of approach.



> Variations in lifestyle and other dietary issues, such as smoking status, family history of colorectal cancer, aspirin use, and history of hypertension were controlled in the analyses.


How???????


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm guessing that they just mean they were aware of which of the test subjects these issues applied to, hardly qualifies as 'controlling' though.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

When your times up....Game over....Life has too many variables.....So may as well live life how you want to.......


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There are quite a few studies that look at populations over time that show premature all-cause death, or at least incidence of disease, to be higher on long term low carb diets -

http://www.nature.com/ejcn/journal/v61/n5/full/1602557a.html

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2796.2007.01774.x/abstract

http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/70/3/532S?RESULTFORMAT=3D1&hits=3D10&F=

There are lots of factors that could be involved in the trend, and many of them might not relate specifically to the macros... for example, diets that exclude certain food groups consistently often lead to specific nutrient deficiencies as per this study on weight loss diets: http://www.jissn.com/content/7/1/24 .

IMO the best way to look at making your diet healthy long term is to include a high portion of fresh unprocessed food and to avoid macro extremes. Short term diets that are extreme inacros are possibly ok however if you at the same time supplement any micronutrients that are missing.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That sort of study requires a lot of funding, to conduct. I wonder what vested interest the founders of this study had in the result?
> 
> I'd like to read more on this, seems pretty vague in the science, almost like a this is what we found and that's that sort of approach.
> 
> How???????


x2 i wonder who funded it


----------



## Wobble (May 1, 2011)

Bump!



G-fresh said:


> When your times up....Game over....Life has too many variables.....So may as well live life how you want to.......


----------



## Terraform (Feb 24, 2011)

I dont think anybody needs a scientist to tell them that if you eat to much fat from one source you will do yourself harm.

Healthy diets are about balance as far as I can gather, that goes for carb or low carb.

All these specific "Studies" that try to push you in one direction or extreme to another are bias agenda filled fact based bull**** IMO.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Huge sample size and itneresting results!


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Eat like a caveman - look like a caveman  seriously though there's a lot to be said for it, but difficult to upscale to some ppls carb & Protein needs IMO


----------

